# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  سيرفر ارسال ملايين الايميلات للتسويق

## فهمي سامر

* سيرفر ارسال ملايين الايميلات للتسويق من خلال  البريد الإلكتروني*



  

الايميل هو بالفعل أداة قوية  قادرة على بناء العلاقات مع العملاء وعلى إنتاج الكثير من الأعمال الجديدة إذا ما  استخدامت باحتراف مهني.
كلما تحدث مع شركات الأعمال أجد أن هنالك  عدد قليل جدا منها تستخدم البريد الالكتروني بشكل جيد وبنهج مستمر بينما الغالبية  العظمى منها لم تستخدمها قط. فعلى سبيل المثال:
هنالك العديد من شركات الأعمال الصغيرة  والمتوسطة والكبيرة كذلك لا تملك حتى قائمة عناوين البريد الالكتروني لعملائها.
هل تصدق؟!! تخيل وجود قائمة من تتألف من  1000، أو 2000، أ, 10.000، أو أكثر من عناوين البريد الالكتروني لعملائك الحاليين  الذين ينتظرون منك ان تتواصل معهم دائما بكل جديد حول خدمات او منتجات مهتمون بها  وذلك بنقرة زر وبتكلفة زهيدة وبدون تكبد عناء المطبوعات والاعلانات في الصحف  وغيرها.
فانظر كم هي مريحة وموفرة للوقت ! ومن  المهم جدا الاخذ بعين الاعتبار أن العديد من السيرفرات البريدية الخاصة والمجانية  مثل الهوت ميل، والياهو، وغيرها، لا تستقبل الرسائل الصادرة من سيرفر SMTP  المحلي او Localhost SMTP servers.
ويرجع هذا إلى أن معظم البريد المزعج  عادة ما يتم ارساله من خلال السيرفرات المحلية ولذلك وكإجراء للوقاية من تكرار  استلام البريد المزعج فقد برزت الحاجة للسيرفرات SMTP " العامة" - اي السيرفرات  التي قد تم تسجيل عناوينها بشكل فني ورسمي (هذا التقريب يوضح الفكرة إلا أن الواقع  اكثر تعقيدا من الناحية التقنية).
*  طريقة ارسال رسائل لامحدودة أو بعدد كبير جداً بشكل يومي أو شهري* 

وبكلمات اخرى، إذا كنت تستخدم السيرفر  المحلي ( أو الارسال المباشر) للإرسال إلى الهوت ميل، فافضل ما يمكن أن تتوقع هو أن  تصل رسالتك مباشرة إلى ملف " البريد المزعج"- هذا إذا تم قبولها بالفعل.
وإذا كانت عملية التسويق عبر البريد  الالكتروني جزء رئيسا من نشاطك اليومي فينبغي أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحصول على  سيرفر مخصص او Dedicated لأنه يؤمن لك سرعة في الإرسال ومعدلات تسليم اعلى. ( وفي  المحصلة الإجمالية تكون التكلفة على الاغلب أقل من أي اداة اخرى مستخدمة في التسويق  الالكتروني ).
اذا كنت تقوم بالإرسال المتكرر أو  الارسال الضخم، أو كان التسويق عبر البريد الالكتروني يمثل ركيزة اساسية في عملك  وتتطلع لسرعة أكبر ومصداقية أكبر لحملاتك الإعلانية ... فتوجه إلى احد مزودي خدمة  البريد الإلكتروني المخصصة لغايات الترويج الإلكتروني مثل شركة : BMS او Bulk Mail Server  ولديها واجهة غنية بالمعلومات باللغة العربية موجهة للمستخدم العربي  بلك ميل سيرفر
*الادوات الرئيسية المطلوبة للمباشرة  بعملية التسويق الالكتروني هي:*


قائمة بريدية سارية المفعول:  	للحصول على قائمة بريدية عربية ننصحك بزيارة موقع  	القوائم العربية (قوائم ايميلات لدول الخليج والشرق الاوسط: Arab & Middle  	East Mail list)سيرفر SMTP موثوق به:  	قم بزيارة موقع بلك ميل سيرفر  	الذي سيوفر لك سيرفر ترويج إلكتروني غير محدود بسعر مميز ومدهشبرنامج مخصص للتسويق الالكتروني او  	الارسال المكثف للبريد الإلكتروني: 	موقع بلك ميل سيرفر يوفر لك  	البرنامج أيضاً جاهز للإرسال ومعد بشكل احترافي.

----------

